# Cathedral ceilings--ridge vent needed, or not?



## MALCO.New.York (May 29, 2009)

Planning on _*directly*_ letting in or out environments????? Then, by all means, Vent it.

It has been my experience that this is NOT standard practice!


Here is sumpin' to read...........

http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/pdf1999/tenwo99a.pdf


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Were rafter vents installed in the cathedral ceiling before the insulation was installed?

I have several cathedral ceilings & all have/will have a ridge vents
Its pretty standard to do so
Keeping the roof/roof deck cool will extend the lifetime of the roof


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, Dave, I'll let you have that one, haha.

Dave is right, and it is the code. Have the chutes installed and a ridge vent. 

Pretty standard thinking. I can't believe anyone would want to seal up a cathedral roof. Turtle vents would do very little. I recommend ridge vent on everything.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Planning on _*directly*_ letting in or out environments????? Then, by all means, Vent it.
> 
> It has been my experience that this is NOT standard practice!
> 
> ...


That write-up is 10 years old
But it does point out:


> Many asphalt shingle manufacturers do not currently warrant their shingles on unvented roofs.​


There are good & bad ridge vents
Proper installation is also key

Also doesn't state where you are located
Up here in New England cooling isn't needed to an extreme
But proper ventialtion to avoid moisture is
And extending the shingle life

When I retrofitted soffits & a ridge vent into my front roof I also retrofitted rafter vents. When I pushed the final rafter vent into place there was a rush of cool air coming up

Even with proper venting & insulation my sunroom roof had ice dams this past winter. We had storm after storm & it faces South, so sun was melting snow & it was refreezing. No leaks - thank you ice & water shield


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Three different ways I agree with to vent and why: http://books.google.com/books?id=uiEDP_VVEHEC&pg=PA53&dq=venting+cathedral#PPA56,M1 
Start on page 53, about preventing ice-dams, a good read. Be safe, G


----------

